

Vimeo Tailgate - a simple way to watch your logs - jasonmoo
https://github.com/vimeo/tailgate

======
vinothgopi
I am a little lost. So tailgate is installed on each of the servers or one
central nodejs server which tails the logs from all the servers and sends it
out via socket.io?

~~~
cleverjake
Don't know how they are running it, but both are technically feasible. the
pragmatic thing to do would be to have either central log server or a proxy
that accesses the logs of all servers

------
jasonmoo
There's a slick demo of this running at:

<http://ec2-67-202-26-167.compute-1.amazonaws.com>

------
mikeevans
One thing that I don't like is that any interaction with the windows
completely fill your browser history.

------
moreati
It's a windows-in-html simulating tail by vimeo.com Hands up if you were
expecting a Vim plugin.

